# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  alguien de madrid para ir a la SEI?

## Kaos_sann

Hola a todos, este post es principalmente para la gente de madrid, me gustaria mucho formar parte de la SEI de Madrid, he leido los post y todas las cosas buenas que decis de estar relacionados con magos, yo por desgracia mi unica relaccion con magos es por libros o dvd´s ( y por aqui claro  :Wink1:  ), se donde esta y todo pero tengo un problema, y es que me da PANICO ir solo , por lo menos las primeras veces, si alguien de Madrid va o tambien quiere ir por primera vez, pues si no le importa podiamos quedar y asi ir juntos, no se, a ver si alguien se anima.

Un saludo

----------


## YaGo

Si te da pánico porque eres tímido, bueno, es normal. Ahora, no te dé pánico ir porque seas principiante o porque creas que sabes muy poco y allí todos te van a mirar "raro". En la SEI nadie se come a nadie, así que si quieres ir como "Aspirante", te aconsejo hablar con Dramagic, que es el que se encarga de precisamente esto, los aspirantes (aparte de actividades MUCHO más imporatntes). Está aquí en el foro, así que puedes mandarle un mensaje privado o algo así si quieres consultarle algo.

Un saludo y a ver si nos vemos por allí.

----------


## eidanyoson

Si te esperas a partir del 13 de agosto, podría atreverme a ir acompañado mi primera vez también...
 Si de aquí a esa fecha no me entra más pánico aún y me rajo claro      :Oops:

----------


## YaGo

Eidanyoson, creo que la SEI no abre en agosto. Tendrías que esperar a septiembre para ir. De todas maneras, si puedes ir a la SEI, ve, no lo dudes, merece la pena mucho y más.

----------


## Ella

crees bien yago, pero bueno, en agosto aun asi se suelen reunir gente de la sei (en plan amigos) de vez en cuando ya que esta cerrada.
en septiembre hay examenes para la admision y creo que tambien en julio, si vas alli te sentiras seguramente muy agusto ya que iras a ver a todos actuar y no te sentiras obligado a tu hacer algo (que creo que es tu miedo).

----------


## Gandalf

De los exámenes le puedes preguntar a Yago, se presenta siempre, pero hace escapismo y luego no está!!!
 :P  :P  :P 

Si vas a ir y ya conoces a gente de aquí ¿Por que ir con desconocidos? Pregunta a quien conozcas que quizás te lleve de la mano y así no cas ni solo ni con otro con el mismo problema que tú.

Eidan, ya estás perdiendo el tiempo en no presentarte. Allí, salvo el tigre que tienen encerrado en el baño no muerde nadie. Los hay que asustan (Greca) pero luego descubres que son cachiiiiiiitos de pan con azucar. Anímate. Ya te han recomendado que hables con Dramagic, es una idea perfecta. Haz caso.

----------


## Xavi-Z

> De los exámenes le puedes preguntar a Yago, se presenta siempre, pero hace escapismo y luego no está!!!


Que cabrón!! (con perdón) 

A eso le llamo yo ser sutil. :D

----------


## Ella

ey, que aqui nuestro amigo busy se lleva la palma   :Lol:   son ya años sin hacer el examen...  :Lol:

----------


## miguelajo

No me hables de los del Busy...que no se que le voy a hacer... :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Gandalf

Pero Busy lo hace plan Guadiana, aparece y desaparece... Y yo nunca le he oido decir "Me presento la próxima"

 :P  :P  :P

----------


## BusyMan

Pero a la próxima sin falta me presento.

----------


## Gandalf

Juassss...

Seguro que Miguelajo te cree.

 :P  :P

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Me estáis tocando los gimmicks con tanta SEI... grrrrr al final ¡hasta yo tendré que ir!.

----------


## Gandalf

No, por favor, que lo único que me faltaba es que tener allí al profesor de lingüística. 
 :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> No, por favor, que lo único que me faltaba es que tener allí al profesor de lingüística.


Venga, búsca un ratito libre y te vas al guano.











 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zhoraida

> Eidan, ya estás perdiendo el tiempo en no presentarte. Allí, salvo el tigre que tienen encerrado en el baño no muerde nadie. Los hay que asustan (Greca) pero luego descubres que son cachiiiiiiitos de pan con azucar. Anímate. Ya te han recomendado que hables con Dramagic, es una idea perfecta. Haz caso.


Jajajaja tambien austas tu!!! a mi me das mas miedo tu que greca!!!
El examen es lo mejor del mundo... no me lo he pasado mejor en mi vida que el dia de mi presentacion  :? 
Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Estoy por pedir vacaciones solamente para ir a Madird a ver el exámen de Busy.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Venga: Yo me apunto con Ignoto. Con mi falda Irlandesa puedo hacer e Cheer-leader. (Atención chicas, sin ropa interior, of course)

----------


## miguelajo

Siempre se lo digo a todo el mundo...Yo perdí 7 años de magia por no haber ido antes a la SEI, no cometais el mismo error.
Y si vivis en Madrid teneis delito porque lo que podeis ver un lunes por allí puede estar entre lo mejorcito del panorama nacional...
en fin...

----------


## eidanyoson

Si.
 Si os creo.
 Si yo fui a la SEI cuando tenía 18 años.
 Casi dos meses.
 Pero me tocó ir a hacer la mili, y no pude ir más en mucho tiempo.
 Siempre me entró el miedo de que si volvía pensaran que sólo quise aprender unos trucos para ligarme a la del 5º.
 Y ahora, eso ya no es una excusa lo sé (bueno, un poquito).
 Pero si lo es ir de Camarma al centro de Madrid un lunes. Especialmente si tengo que levantarme a las 3:30 de la mañana para ir a trabajar y entre transporte público y demás tardo una hora y media o dos en llegar a la sociedad. Y otro tanto a mi casa.
 Madrid está cerca para los de Madrid, pero no para los de alrededor de Madrid.
 Y bueno, es una excusa que en agosto no tengo (ni en septiembre, ni en octubre en principio jeje).
 Y luego está la soledad. El ir y no conocer a la gente o el entrar sólo. Yo soy muy tímido (aunque no sé por que me da que no os lo creereis).
 Y luego están los exámenes. ¿Como es posible que gente como Xavi o Busy no se presenten con lo que saben?
 ¿ Y cómo me voy a presentar yo con lo poquito que sé si ellos que me dan 99999999999999999999999999999999999999 y 1 vueltas no lo hacen?
 Hay que predicar con el ejemplo.
 Y luego está el dinero. Es un poco raro, pero a mi me supone ir cada lunes a la sei entre 1000 y 2000 pelas. Multiplicado por 4 salen muchas pelas al mes para alguien que lleva 3 años en casa y aún no tiene ni mesillas de noche (ni televisón, ni mesas, ni sillas, ni muebles ni...).
 Y ya está bien de "Yes" 
Demasiadas excusas. A lo mejor es que en verdad no me gusta la magia.  :evil: 
 (eso no me lo creo ni "jarto vino")

----------


## Kaos_sann

Pero a ver que a lo mejor estoy yo confundido.... no se supone que el examen de la SEi era un examen de aficcion?? o tienes que hacer un numero de la ostia :Confused:  por que si es asi ni me molesto en buscar a gente para ir, por qu eir para nada es tonteria no :Confused: ? :roll: 

Yo pensaba que con tener nociones y hacer 2 o 3 juegos valia pero veo que no...jo que miedo me estais dando......  :Oops:

----------


## Xavi-Z

> ¿Como es posible que gente como Xavi o Busy no se presenten con lo que saben?


Creo que te refieres a Yago, yo desgraciadamente lo tengo muy mal (estoy a 120 km) aún así iré aunque sea de visita y si me adoptan... Creo que en Septiembre haré un visita obligada que Yago se presentará en la gala de principiantes.  :Wink:  

¿A que sí Yago? ¿A que te vas a presentar en Septiembre? ¿A que no te importa que lo diga en público aunque ello te obligue moralmente a no fallar?  :D

Un abrazo.

----------


## Gandalf

Vamos a ver, que vengo cargadito y voy a repartir para todos.

Zho... ¿Que yo doy miedo? ¿Que yo doy miedo? ¡PANICO! PANICO ME TENDRIAS QUE TENER. Seguro que por eso hace tanto que no pasas por la SEI...

 :P 

Ignoto, ya tardas en venir, que me apetece mucho conocerte.

Magic O'Malley, pago por verte con esa falda.

Eidan, ya veo que lo tienes complicado. Lo de ir cada lunes a la SEI solo lo pueden hacer los que les viene muy bien, en tu caso parece claro que no, pero te aseguro que hay muchos eventos, galas, conferencias y demás, que harías un esfuerzo si supieses lo buenas que son. La de ayer fue tremenda, aplausos y venga aplausos. Deberías probar.

Kaos_sann, antes se que se hacía un examen en toda regla, varios magos te pedían que hicieses unos juegos, los tuyos, y evaluavan tu técnica y presentación. Actualmente se trata de hacer esos mismos juegos en la SEI, con público, y muy mal se te tiene que dar para que no lo pases... ¡¡¡LO PASÉ HASTA YO!!!

Yago se presenta a examen el tercer año bisiesto de este siglo, siempre y cuando no caiga en año par. No, es broma, pero lo cierto es que se lo está tomando como si fueran las pruebas de Kun Fhu en el templo de Shaolin y no es para tanto. Yago, ya se que me odias, pero que le vamos a hacer...

¿Se me ha escapado alguien?
 :P

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Magic O'Malley, pago por verte con esa falda.


A ti lo que te pasa es que quieres comprobar mis habilidades lingüísticas.. eres un 'bujarrón armariado'!

----------


## ignoto

Lo malo de ir a la SEI de Madrid es que, nada mas llegar a la puerta, empiezas a ver a Florensa, Ferragut, Tamariz, Jorge Blass, Camilo, etc...

O sea, que me hago caquita encima.

Que ahí no entro yo, que para hacer el ridículo ya actúo de vez en cuando.

----------


## zhoraida

> Vamos a ver, que vengo cargadito y voy a repartir para todos.
> 
> Zho... ¿Que yo doy miedo? ¿Que yo doy miedo? ¡PANICO! PANICO ME TENDRIAS QUE TENER. Seguro que por eso hace tanto que no pasas por la SEI...


Ejem ejem, como te explico yo que la semana pasada estuve allí y TÚ no apareciste!!!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pues mira, majete, te tomas un par de pastillas de Fortasec antes de entrar y te pones un pañalcillo de abueletes (no lo digo por tu edad, sino porque son los que hay) y te lo pones antes de entrar. 


Y en cuanto a lo de hacer el ridículo.. ¿Te acuerdas de la anecdota del payaso gordete que conté una vez? El ridículo NUNCA lo hace el que actúa, sólo lo vé el ignorante.
 :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

Eso.
Como cuando Juan Tamariz me dijo "mezcla"...y todavía están recogiendo cartas por todo el restaurante.

Además, allí esperan que uno sepa hacer magia. ¿Que hago yo allí?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Acaso te dijo que al acabar de mezclar todas las cartas debían continuar en tu mano? Pues la próxima vez que sea más explícito, !leches! ¿Quién se ha creido que ese ese tal Tamariz?

Magia no se si podrás hacer, pero dar una clase magistral sobre puesta en escena, te aseguro que si. Y dejarías a más de 10 docenas de supuestos 'magos' con la boca más abierta que el orto de Boris Izaguirre.

----------


## popt

Bueno...

Ha llegado septiembre y aprovecho para reabrir este post.

¿Alguien se ha planteado ir este més (circulo de Madrid)? yo la verdad es que tengo bastantes ganas, pero lo de ir solo me intimida un poco.  ¿Alguien del foro va a ir próximamente? ¿¿hoy por ejemplo?? ya se que es un poco precipitado pero vamos, que si alguien va me apunto  :D 

Otra cosilla, para los que vayamos por primera vez ¿qué deberíamos llevar? ¿2 fotos de carnet? ¿90€? ¿XXX€? ¿fotocopias DNI?

Lo dicho, si no os importa a alguno llevarme cual mascota yo encantado   :Wink:  

Saludos!

----------


## Dramagic

Para los intersados....HOY a las 18:00 estaré por la SEI. No comemos a nadie.

----------


## popt

Uhhh... yo salgo a las 19:00 del trabajo... y tardo un rato en llegar... ¿seguirás por ahí sobre las 20:00?

Y otra cosilla ¿hace falta llevar algo? ¿hay que hacer el primer día la matrícula?

Muchas gracias  :D

----------


## Ella

popt,yo ire con yago (que pertenece a la sei)el 11 que es cuando hacen el examen los aspirantes para el ingreso.
dramagic ayuda a los nuevos a trabajar la rutina para el examen y da el visto bueno   :Wink:   (o al menos lo hacia el año pasado...como ha habido elecciones).

----------


## popt

Si no os importa me paso con vosotros...   :Oops:  

Te mando un mp en cuanto tenga un segundo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

popt, ¿Qué tal la experiencia?

Hoy también ha sido mi primera vez   :Oops:  

Me he pasado por la SEI de barna ... dejé los miedos en la puerta. Al principio me sentí un poco solo ...

Perdón, ¿Qué está Xavier Tapias? No ...
¿y Eduard? Tampoco ..
¿Y Dani Monells? mmm .. creo que tampoco, mira en el bar, igual estan allá.

Vas al bar, y ... Ya os lo contaré   :Lol:  

¡Un abrazo!

----------


## Ella

sigue,sigue!!

----------


## venator

Yo siempre he querido pasarme pero no me he atrevido. Pero dios!, me están entrando ganas a mí también de ir el Lunes que viene.  Además vais bastantes conocidos del foro (que eso también me apetece, conoceros en carne y hueso). Ufffff, que pánico.
¿Os importa que me piense el ir con vosotros? A lo mejor ya es mucha presión para el pobre Yago y se siente incomodo no?, que encima que le ha costado presentarse vamos todos a verle   :Lol:  .

----------


## YaGo

¡Huy!

En este hilo se habla de mí como si se hablara de un personaje famosísimo  :D 

No, fuera de bromas, no es que no me quiera presentar y necesite una preparación fuera de lo común, es que llevar 9 asignaturas de una ingeniería a septiembre tiene ciertas pegas, como que no puedo levantarme de la silla en 15 de las 24 horas que tiene el día. Veremos si este día 11 puedo ir.

¡También podíais poner las convocatorias en octubre!

Ya hablaré contigo David, te llamo un día de estos y vemos que plan hay.

----------


## miguelajo

9 pa Septiembre?..
Parece que nos hemos estado tocando los ... durante el curso eh!.. :D 
Bueno pues si vais el lunes nos veremos allí.
Por cierto Ella preparate un juego porque será nuestro primer encuentro y sabes que me lo debes.
Nunca le pido un juego a nadie en la primera cita...pero contigo haré una excepción...
NOS Vemos..
Saludos Miguel AJO
Yo suelo estar allí desde las 18:30 o cosa así...

----------


## Gandalf

Menos mal que miguelajo solo te pide un juego en esta primera cita, hay otros que piden cada cosa........

 :Oops:

----------


## ignoto

No os fieis de los de la SEI de Madrid.
Hacen magia y cosas de esas.

----------


## Gandalf

Hacemos más cosas de esas que magia, pero que le vamos a hacer...

 :Wink:

----------


## Ella

> ¡ Veremos si este día 11 puedo ir.
> 
> ¡También podíais poner las convocatorias en octubre!
> 
> Ya hablaré contigo David, te llamo un día de estos y vemos que plan hay.


nooooooooo, no me puedes fallar!!!, eres mi excusa para ir a la sei, aparte tambien te tienes que pasar por mi casa antes... :Wink1:

----------


## Gandalf

¡¡Jod... Yago!! Eres la excusa para ir a la SEI... Chicos, ¿que mal no? Una mujer necesita una excusa para ir a vernos... me cachissss

¿O será otra cosa? Por que eso de pasar por casa antes... Si luego no llegais a la SEI habrá comentarios... ¡Y todos malos!

 :P  :P

----------


## Ella

vaaale,no se si yago va,pero yo si ire !!!
es a las 8¿¿?? antes ire a la tienda de magia.
quin mas va? gandalf?

----------


## Chogory

Yo quería pasarme por allí esta tarde, si al final es que puedo ir, para preguntar unas movidas. 

Pero...... ¿hay que cumplir algún requisito previo para poder ir por primera vez (cuota, examen, etc....)?, ¿álguien me puede decir por PM la dirección exacta de la sede? Tengo dos direcciones y no sé cuál de ellas es la que está desfasada!! No tengo ganas de recorrerme todo Madrid buscándola (creo que sé cuál es la actual, pero por si las moscas).

Si a alguien le apetece venir, que me diga a qué hora y dónde quiere quedar.

Un saludo,


Chogory

----------


## Ella

es la 1º vez que yo voy y no llevo un duro  :117: 
popt tb ira,hemos quedado en el metro opañel, la dire es oporto 36 y segun nuestro instintno llegaremos a la puerta sanos y salvos.
hoy hay actuacion de los aspirantes y estara todo el mundo quien te puede dar informacion,empieza a las 8.

por cierto...alguno que tenga los dvds de nadaxaqui en madrid ira hoy a la sei? (yo no los tengo...  :-( )

----------


## Chogory

Muchas gracias Ella!! Efectivamente es la dirección que creía correcta.

Como siempre, tienes la respuesta a todas las dudas del foro. Je, je, je. 

Creo que al final sí que podré ir. Así que, con suerte, nos vemos por allí. Yo intentaré estar un pelín antes en la sede para preguntar las cosas que me interesan y después, si me dejan, ver la actuación de los aspirantes para ir aprendiendo algo.

Nos vemos esta tarde, entonces.

Un saludo,


Chogory

----------


## Dramagic

Por lo general, casi todo lo qeu se necesita saber sobre la SEi de Madrid lo teneis en la web www.seimadrid.net

Y si no, siempre podeis mandar un e-mail a la directiva.

Aunque la mejor opción es siempre pasarse por alli.

----------


## ignoto

Pero si vais... 
No bebáis nada de lo que os ofrezcan.


Estáis advertidos.

----------


## Gandalf

> Pero si vais... 
> No bebáis nada de lo que os ofrezcan.
> 
> 
> Estáis advertidos.


¡¡¡Jod... Ignoto, como eres!!! Ya nos fastidió la guasa...  :evil:

----------


## miguelajo

Pues nada, ayer en la SEI hubo muchos foreros...
Y ninguno quiso hacer magia...
Por ser la primera vez os lo perdoné a todos...( Ella...lo siento pero no esperaba eso de ti..te escaqueaste de hacerme nada de mala manera) pero la proxima vez séré impasible y no os dejaré moveros hasta que me hagais un juego...
Un día muy social en la SEI de Madrid...
Estuvo bien..aunque guarree mucho...en fin es lo que tiene llevar tres meses sin hacer magia...
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Gandalf

Bueno, para que no sea mentira todo lo que digamos Miguelajo se perdió el juego que le extraje a Ella... claro que yo llevaba ventaja, si no me hacía el juego no le daba los dvds de NXA que le llevaba.

¡¡¡¡Y además me llevé las bolas para que no se pudiera escapar con la excusa!!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Por otro lado a Chogory le sacamos alguna cosilla que todos los demás estuvieron a bien en comentar, espero que le sirviera para algo.

(Editado para incluir esto) Y Popt también hizo alguna cosa, pero me tenía que ir y allí les dejé.

Por supuesto que fue un rato entretenido. Bienvenidos todos.

El que faltó, cosa rara en él, fue YAGO. Como ya le he insultado en otras ocasiones esta vez tan solo le haré un pequeño desprecio. ASI EL EXAMEN TE LO HAGAN FLORENSA, MIGUELAJO, JOSE, TALMAN, RIOOBO Y VENGA TAMARIZ A VERLO.

----------


## popt

Jejejeje, te perdiste mi nueva versión de "El famoso juego de las 3 cartas, ahora con sudores, parkingson y tartamudez".

No sé muy bien que decir de ayer, me lo pasé como un enano y claro... uno se da cuenta de que no es nadie :P en el buen sentido de la palabra.

Primero choca que seais de carne y hueso y luego choca que no pareceis de carne y hueso cuando haceis magia.

Yo creo que me vais a tener por allí todos los lunes.  Leche si he aprendido más de veros y oir comentarios que lo que consigo aprender en 2 semanas de estudio.

Bueno, diría mucho más, y eso que llegué tarde y no estuve mucho tiempo (ya os contaré mi infernal viaje por la M-30).  Encantado de conoceros en persona, no dejo de flipar del buen rollo y lo acogedor que es el círculo.

Salu2

----------


## Gandalf

¡¡¡Otro que ha picao!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

joo, yo me tuve que ir por fuerzas agenas a mi voluntad, lo pase genial, es un ambiente muy acojedor y agradable.
miguelajo, la prox te hago un juego..es que no tenia nada preparado, el que le hice a gandalf fue totalmente improvisado y yo misma me daba pena haciendolo, me decia: "que mal!", se me han olvidado muchas cosas, sobre todo en la presentacion..en fin.
gandalf es mas guapo en personal que en su foto
greka es....me lo imaginaba distinto, mola!!!  :117: 
y popt, que bueno esta, es guapisimo..cuando abri la puerta y vi un pibon con traje dije: ohh, que guapo, y luego me saluda y se presenta: "sera popt?"; jejejeje,(no me llego tu mensjes hasta despues).
regresare, tenedlopor seguro.
tambien estuvo chogory y "el zurdo peresz"   :Lol:   :Lol:  , muy majos, a perez lo vi donde encarna y gracias a el y sus indicaciones llegamos....que si no

----------


## Chogory

Muy buenas a todo el mundo!!

Todavía estoy flipando con la acogida que la gente de la S.E.I. me hicieron ayer por la tarde. 
Fué como si llevase tiempo en ella y ya nos conociésemos. "Pasa, pasa... ¿qué tal te va? Hazte algún juego que lo veamos, anda!!! ¿qué te da corte? no te preocupes , mira este que están haciendo...."

En cuanto llegué a casa me puse barajas a la obra a practicar los consejos que me dísteis para mejorar el doble y la presentación. Y esta mañana me he despertado con la moneda en la mano!!! :shock:  Ja, ja, ja.

Muchas gracias a todos/as por vuestra acogida y vuestros consejos. Espero pasarme alguna vez más antes de irme de viaje (ahora casi me da rabia irme y no poder ir los lunes :( !!!!)

También estuvieron por allí gente del foro que iban por primera vez igual que yo: Ella, Popt y un compañero de Murcia que no recuerdo su nombre (lo siento, soy malísimo recordando nombres. No me lo tengas en cuenta, por favor!!) y no sé si me dejo a alguien más. Por cierto, si pensais que Ella es guapa en foto...... esperad a verla en vivo y en directo!!!  :shock:   8) 

Miguelajo, me parece que te perdiste el juego que nos hizo Ella con bolas (previa amenaza y coacción de Gandalf) y el de las tres cartas de Popt (por cierto popt, a ver si aprendes a contar... 1, 2 y 3 y ya!! Nada de 1, 2, 3, 4 ,5......  :Lol:  ) Yo también destroce un juego :-(  Menos mal que la gente que estaba por allí me dieron consejos para no volver a hacerlo tan mal!!

Un saludo,


Chogory

----------


## Ella

ey!!; pero marta tambien era muy guapa!!!   :Lol:   (ojos azules y todo)

----------


## zarkov

¿Y esa foto nueva que te acabas de poner de avatar?

Pareces una colegiala  8)  ¿con falda tableada?   :Lol:

----------


## Chogory

Tienes toda la razón!! (perdón Marta  :Oops:  )

Pero lo de los ojos azules :roll: .........  OJAZOS azules, diría yo!!! :shock:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Y nadie le ha dicho a Marta que se registre en este foro?

Que malos sois los de la SEI de Madrid  :(

----------


## popt

Jur... yo me estoy muriendo de la vergüenza...

 :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  
 :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  
 :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  
 :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  
 :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  
 :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  

Creo que a Marta no la conocí, pero sí puedo corroborar, como dice Chogory, a todos los admiradores de Ella (inmensa mayoría del foro) que es muuuucho más guapa en persona (y eso que en las fotos está estupenda  :Smile1: )

Ahhh y no os creais que soy tan guapo, que luego defraudo!!

----------


## zarkov

Seguro que no.

Será cosa de ir a darte un par de pellizcos para comprobar el material, pirata   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gandalf

> gandalf es mas guapo en personal que en su foto [...]
> y popt, que bueno esta, es guapisimo, cuando abri la puerta y vi un pibon con traje dije: ohh, que guapo[...]


¿Que pasa? ¿Mi foto no te gusta lo suficiente? ¿Tengo que ir en traje como popt para que me llames pibón? Ya veremos si no te destrozo el próximo juego que me hagas... Simpático quizás pero también muy vengativo... ¡¡¡¡AAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGG!!!!

----------


## miguelajo

No está mal lo de Marta....si no es porque se llama Ana...je,je
Pero ya veo en lo que os fijasteis...
Creo que está registrada en el foro aunque no se si escribe...
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## YaGo

Chicos, chicos, lo mío tiene una explicación CLARA:

Tengo exámenes, dos concretamente, esta semana, y otros dos más la semana que viene. Digamos que TAMBIÉN voy a perderme la conferencia del amigo Green, así que no digáis nada, suficiente desgracia tengo ya encima.

Ya os veré a todos a partir del día 22, cuando retome la SEI después de 3 meses sin aparecer por allí (Ya tengo ganas, sip). Para la próxima no falto, os lo aseguro.

Por lo demás, Claudia es MÍA, así que no os pongáis pelotas  :D

Un saludito, y a ver cuando tengo tiempo para leer la crónica de la gala en la Dama.

----------


## Ella

> ¿Y esa foto nueva que te acabas de poner de avatar?
> 
> Pareces una colegiala  8)  ¿con falda tableada?


he cambiado de avatar porque "zudo perez" pensaba que era tio....asi no hay dudas de mi feminidad   :Lol:

----------


## Gandalf

¿Por cierto, ella, la "troupe" de gente con la que ibas también le dan al vicio?

----------


## miguelajo

Je,je Yago tenías dos examenes y ahora van a ser tres  :shock: :D 
Ayer se anunció que esa era la última gala de aspirantes.
a partir de ahora vuelven los examenes...YUPIEEE!!!!

----------


## YaGo

> Je,je Yago tenías dos examenes y ahora van a ser tres  :shock: :D 
> Ayer se anunció que esa era la última gala de aspirantes.
> a partir de ahora vuelven los examenes...YUPIEEE!!!!


Lo sé, ya estoy informado de eso (las cosas que tiene tener contactos en las altas esferas de la SEI). De todas maneras, hasta me parece mejor, seguramente me prepare mejor y me lo tome mucho más en serio.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Pero a YaGo no le habian quedado 9?

Tranquilo, que por aquí estamos "igual", mañana tengo examen de Termodinámica Aplicada, y no he ehcho nada de nada.

----------


## Jmac

¿ 3D eso que es, calor y a volar. ?

----------


## _Ana_

Creo que MiguelAJO ya se ha encargado de solucionar el error del nombre...pues me presento soy Ana y lo cierto es que llevo registrada en el foro ya un tiempo, aunque no me he decidido a participar.
Un saludo a todos los foreros

----------


## Ella

> Creo que MiguelAJO ya se ha encargado de solucionar el error del nombre...pues me presento soy Ana y lo cierto es que llevo registrada en el foro ya un tiempo, aunque no me he decidido a participar.
> Un saludo a todos los foreros


ey!!;pero no es pelirroja!!  :117: 
creo que yago sigue los pasos de busy...cuanto años lleva busy en la sei y hasta ahora sin hacer el examen??

----------


## Gandalf

> [Lo sé, ya estoy informado de eso (las cosas que tiene tener contactos en las altas esferas de la SEI). De todas maneras, hasta me parece mejor, seguramente me prepare mejor y me lo tome mucho más en serio.



PUFFFFFFF Si ahora dice que se lo va a preparar mejor y se lo tomará más en serio... ¡¡¡¡Rieté tú de la tardanza de la presentación de Bussy!!!!!

 :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P 
 :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P 
 :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Iván Manso

No, si es que si no estoy yo en la SEI supervisando es un cachondeo. Ya verás Yago cuando te coja, vas a hacer el examen pero va a durar media hora  :evil:  :evil: 

Ella (Claudia para los amigos como yo, si si, no es sólo de Yago) a ver si no cambias tanto de foto... que eso sólo lo puedo hacer yo.

Ana!! Por fin te veo por este foro!!  :P 

Venga, el 18 ya estaré por la SEI, que ya no estaré tan ocupao con los exámenes (sí, yo también)

En fin, nos vemos el lunes en la SEI o el domingo para los que vayan al festival de Toledo.

Un saludo

Iván (el vengador)

----------


## BusyMan

No lo he pillao Iván... qué pasó con mi presentación??

----------


## Iván Manso

Lo tuyo es un caso aparte que se tendrá que hablar con las autoridades internacionales de Hogwarts. Pero ya sabes, mucho papeleo y todo esto va muy lento, pero hablaremos con el juez para que no se demore mucho el asunto.

Un saludo

Iván (la ley por delante)

----------


## Dramagic

Ejem...Busy Ya hizo el examen...no os acordais? si es cierto que hizo poca cosa (en cuanto a tiempo) y quizás por eso pasó desapercibido.

Pero no pasa nada..en la próxima gala improvisada actua y así nos refresca a todos la memoria.

----------


## Manolo Talman

bueno... quien dice gala improvisada dice... Proximos examenes... no estaria mal que los inagurase busy  :evil: 

creo que el estaba ya incluso cuando se hacian... ademas... busy yo estare de juez para puntuarte con cariño jajaja.

----------


## Gandalf

Lo cierto es que por un lado da tranquilidad pensar en que uno ya hizo su "examen" aunque fuese durante la época de "laxitud", pero por otro lado no creais que me hace ilusión que se pueda extender la idea de que en esa época los que entraron "ya se sabe como lo hicieron"... 

No se si me explico.

----------


## Iván Manso

Tanto los que entraron en "esa época" como los que entraron en la otra "época" se merecen estar en la SEI de la misma forma. Todos tienen ganas e ilusión de entrar a formar parte de un grupo de gente que ama la magia como ellos, sino no estarían haciendo su prueba o, como va a ser a partir de ahora, su examen.

Un saludo

Iván (el sabelotodo)

----------

